# savage rifles



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

I am looking into getting another rifle, and have heard some good stuff about the savages. I have never owned a savage, so i wanted to see your opinions on them.
I have heard a lot of good about them from just doing some research. I have heard lots of good about the accutrigger and i like the idea they come with the barrels already floated. 
How are they accuracy wise? I know there not a top of the line gun, but they sound pretty sweet for the price. I am looking at probably a 270wsm or a 7mm-08 but still undecided. 
Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

If Al Hansen dont post here soon, send him a PM. He shoots the Savage rifles a lot and likes them. I have heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Great accurate rifles, great triggers... worse finish and blue'ing in the industry. :twisted: 


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> If Al Hansen dont post here soon, send him a PM. He shoots the Savage rifles a lot and likes them. I have heard nothing but good about them.


I'm pretty sure Al will give you the best info on this topic. Smart cookie


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a couple savages. I think If I were to do it again, I'd go Remington or Ruger instead of Savage, but its what was in my price range at the time. and being the Ruger/Rem guy I am, the trigger was a little difficult to get use to, but once you do its very nice, specially for a stock trigger. I would highly consider one of those 10FP's in 308 if I were looking for an economy tac drivin gun. I know one of the guys who does marketing and advertising for Savage, and he was telling me that savage has a paid professional shooter that can take a dead stock savage + optics and put 10/10 rounds on a coffee can at 1000 yards. I enjoy mine just fine, I just dont think its built to the same standard as a Ruger/Rem product. you can tell by the bolts, mags (on some models), finish and a few other key components. but if its what fits your pocket book, get it! like I said, great shootin rifles.. hope this helps.  


The Gee


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> Great accurate rifles, great triggers... worse finish and blue'ing in the industry.
> 
> -DallanC
> DallanC /quote]
> ...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I just spent 20 minutes posting a response and the darn lap-top hic-upped and lost the whole darn thing. :evil: So now you get the short version. Savage ? I own 4 now, All Varmint rifles, synthetic stocks w/ accu-triggers. Extremely accurate rifles. Ugly ? Yes, but I prefer to look at the target. Stocks cheap ? On some ,yes. The LRPV and Choates are not cheap. I like them all. The Accu-trigger ? I really like. The LRPV can be set to 6 oz. :shock: There is a warning on the action to not touch the trigger until you are ready.  Now these are all Varmint Rifles (.223 and .204's) and all extrmely accurate. I don't own any of their combo Hunting Rifles. But I think Savage has come a very long ways with their product. I gotta believe my scopes are a little better then what comes on them and I would think that helps.

And finally , a few of the guys that have been out with me now own Savages Varmint Rifles. 

And no, I do not work for Savage. :lol:


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

+1 for me on the Savage varmint rifles. I own the .223 and 22-250. I have a heck of a lot of guns and none are as accurate as the out-of-the-box Savage. I don't really care for the stocks or the length of the bolts on my rifles, but I wouldn't own any other brand of varmint rifle. 

Afishnado


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks guys for the responses. I will probably end up getting one i haven't heard anything but good about them, and looks aren't the most important thing to me. I am a big ruger fan, but i have been wanting to try one of these out from all ive been hearing. 
One more question, how are the accustocks? What is the difference between the accustock and just a regular stock?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The accustock is the way to go. The are imbedded with an aluminum bar making them stronger/stiffer. Better than the original stocks.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> And finally , a few of the guys that have been out with me now own Savages Varmint Rifles.


What......you're giving 'em away to people you hunt with ??? I didn't get one yet....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":10rww7xk]
> 
> And finally , a few of the guys that have been out with me now own Savages Varmint Rifles.


What......you're giving 'em away to people you hunt with ??? I didn't get one yet.... [/quote:10rww7xk]

You didn't ask. :roll: And you didn't buy the coffee. :roll:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a basic savage 111 in .270 with XS rifle sights (not the most precise sights in the world) And it is surprisingly very accurate to 150 yards. Now if it had an actual scope, It would shoot really good! 

Yes, I would get a savage. Some people are picky about looks but I don't think they are too bad. But they are very accurate.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Ten years ago, I don't think savage was the way to go. Today, well let's just say that they have come a long way. I don't have tons of experience with larger bore savage rifles. I own a .204 ruger and it is the most accurate rifle I own, and one of the best I have ever shot. But I haven't shot many custom rifles, mostly stock ones. I have consistently shot 12 guage shotgun shells at 100 yards, and was able to specify top or bottom of the shell. I didn't miss one. 

I think they are a good rifle for the money, and the accu-trigger is hands down the best stock trigger I have ever seen. If savage didn't have the accutrigger, I might buy another brand, but the accutrigger makes the deal super sweet. I don't think you can go wrong. My experience has been good, and I haven't heard any bad things about the savages recent rifles. Go pick one up and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Savage Weather Warrior in 270WSM a few years ago and it is the most accurate firearm I have ever owned. I picked up a Youth Scope Combo for my wife in a 7mm-08 a few years ago. It has also been a great gun although I don't like the scope mounts that came with the gun and need to upgrade to some better ones.

Mark


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have an 18 year old 110 in a .30-06. My dad bought it for me when I turned 14. I always tell myself I am going to replace it, and it just doesn't happen. It is a VERY accurate gun and I love it. I have put an aftermarket stock on it and a VX-III. I also have a 700 BDL in a .270 and prefer my Savage over that. I have a Savage .22-250 and am having the stock camo dipped soon. It's an awesome gun and I can't wait to see how the stock turns out.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

well sweet i am really like what i am hearing  I think i am gonna go with the savage, now i just gotta make up my mind on the caliber.. :| 
So should i go with the accustock? With it having the aluminum bedding stuff done to it would i ever need to get it rebedded for more accuracy?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the savage in 204 and love the thing. Like someone said you can pick your spot on the target!!  I just did some yote hunting this past weekend put my 4 dog down with the 204 this year. I am a huge Ruger fan but this savage is very close.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a model 9 I think in .223 and a .17hmr, love them both. After being accustomed to those it was a little difficult getting use to the heavier triggers. Here are the Savages that Davidsons has available: 270 WSM and in 7mm 08
The Stevens models are totally different and do not have the accutrigger. Good luck!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I have a model 9 I think in .223 and a .17hmr, love them both. After being accustomed to those it was a little difficult getting use to the heavier triggers. Here are the Savages that Davidsons has available: 270 WSM and in 7mm 08
> The Stevens models are totally different and do not have the accutrigger. Good luck!


I'm glad you pointed out that Stevens does not have an accu-trigger, that is something that might get overlooked.

PS: what model of 17 HMR do you have Huge?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a model 9 I think in .223 and a .17hmr, love them both. After being accustomed to those it was a little difficult getting use to the heavier triggers. Here are the Savages that Davidsons has available: 270 WSM and in 7mm 08
> ...


You going to make me walk all the way across the room, unlock the safe and walk all the way back?
-8/-

Before I exert such energy, I just remembered another source:


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had my eye on this
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=86952
I may have to think a bit more to get this but from the reviews I have read I may just do it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Check this article on the subject http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/galle ... 6#41789783
This is about a specific model, but it is the same general system:


> The Savage MK II .22 RF we tested proved to be not just the most accurate rimfire we tested this year, but the most accurate rimfire we've ever tested, including some high-dollar rifles of exalted European origin.


That is a pretty bold statement!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Savage Shooters from Washington State won a International competition in England a few months ago using factory rifles. Article was in the American Rifleman a month ago. Savage has come a long , long ways. 8)


----------

